

TheDeadline - Your Intelligent Personal Assistant - basil
https://the-deadline.appspot.com

======
fawxtin
Im testing, and Im really liking. It is easy, and fun to do things.. sure it
has some things to improve, but as a first public version, it simply rocks!

------
mark_l_watson
I have been using this myself, as an alternative to a customer's project that
has too many features that I don't need.

